# Leash training question



## mmh (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought an avian halter/leash combo and right now it is hanging outside the cage. Neither bird shows any interest or fear of it. My question is how to get the bird used to having it on. My problem is with my male Socar. He does not like me to touch his body or restrain him in any way. He's a good bird but i have to admit i taught step up and recall but i never held him. My female Qe'Tesh will let me pick her up and move her or examine her or whatever but she came that way LOL. How does one go about getting a bird used to being held? Heck, in the end i'd just like for him to crawl into it and put it on himself  but that will have to be in the FAR unforseeable future. Thank you.
Melissa.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Which one do you have?Most are just dangerous crap.The only good one is the Aviator,which comes with an instructional DVD.
As to getting him to let you hold him,that's a difficult one.How old is the bird?How long have you had him?Does he allow head scritches?
The younger he is the easier training him would be.Also training depends on your relationship with him and how strong your bond is.


----------



## mmh (Apr 24, 2009)

He will be a year old in june. I've had him since he was less then 6 months. He used to allow head scritches but for the past few months doesn't really like them. He goes everywhere and does everything with me as long as he can sit on my head or my shoulder. Once i fell asleep reading a book and woke to find him sound asleep on my hand. i think our bond is good but having never owned a bird other then finches till a year ago i wouldn't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like a solid bond then,and he's not so old as to be set in his ways.Try this.Cup one hand with a little millet or other treat in the palm of your hand.Let him pick the spot he wants to perch on your hand,and while he's munching millet hold that hand close to your chest while talking softly to him.Do this once or twice a day for about a week.
After a week,start bringing your other hand in slowly next to him,but don't touch yet.If he nips or bites,ignore it.He'll stop once he sees it does'nt work.Once this happens,start touching the top of his head.The thing here is to get him used to the hand being near him,not just under him.Slowly progress until you can cup your hand lightly over the top of his body.
Now this will take TIME and PATIENCE.Lots of both.But in the end you will have his almost total trust.
I used this technique with my girl Misti,who will now allow me to hold her in one hand,on her back,while I file her nails with an emery board


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

RG Walker said:


> I used this technique with my girl Misti,who will now allow me to hold her in one hand,on her back,while I file her nails with an emery board


HOME MOVIES!!!

i wanna see that

chicken with he legs up in the air getting her nails filed!!!

hahahahaha

i'v gotta try this

cheers

jack


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

RG's Salon for the pampered birds!!! I can totally see that All kidding aside its great that you have that bond not many can say that
Mikey


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe if I ever get a video camera
Seriously though,I prefer to file there nails once a week than to trim them.Far less chance of cutting the quick and having everybody freak out.Misti is the only one I can do alone.My wife has to help with the other three.Tweety and Patches still require a towel to hold them.It's very simple,just file the points of the nails down a little maybe a mm or two.


----------

